# Shipping a shirt price?



## insertcoinz87 (Sep 3, 2012)

I shipped a shirt today in a poly bag and it was 7.50$ priority? It was only one state over is this normal? They told me it was the cheapest option. I didnt go to usps I went to a ship store. I think this price is crazy high. I was figuring 3$ when I made my decision on my price. Any help or feedback is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They more than likely added a surcharge.

Priority for anything less than a pound should be in the $6 range.

Had you shipped first class instead (has to be less than 13 ounces) it would have cost you $2-$3 bucks.

Try the post office next time.


----------



## insertcoinz87 (Sep 3, 2012)

splathead said:


> They more than likely added a surcharge.
> 
> Priority for anything less than a pound should be in the $6 range.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think Ill go to the post office for now on. Thanks!!


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

Better yet, if you plan to ship a lot buy a scale and the USPS labels and ship from your house...it saves time...and if you ship inside of PayPal it gives you the option of shipping First Class if the weight is under 13 oz.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

A 3xl Gildan in a poly mailer usually costs me around $3.30 when using the eBay discount on first class.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

That is not far off, but you could always estimate your shipping cost using https://postcalc.usps.com/. We use USPS First Class Mail up to 1lb. From 1lb up to 4lbs we use USPS Priority and then the cheapest option above that is UPS Ground.

Add your zip code, the destination zip code, then choose Large Envelope, and estimate the weight of the garment. A large garment is around 8oz. I estimated a destination that is 2 states away and USPS Priority Mail 2 Day is $6.85. I am guessing the ship store added a little extra to cover their time.


----------

